# ASi-Slave



## magmaa (14 Juli 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo ich hab mal wieder ne Frage.
Warum können an einem ASi-Slave höchstens 4 Sensoren und/oder Aktoren angeschlossen werden? [/FONT]


----------



## sps-concept (14 Juli 2008)

*Asi*

Hallo,

weil das irgendein schlauer Mensch mal so festgelegt hat. Willst du mehr anschliessen gibts die "Doppelslaves" die 2 Slaveadresse belegen.

1 Slave = 4 Bits
1 Master = 32 Slaves (31 nutzbar)
32 Slaves * 4 Bits = 16 Bytes

André


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juli 2008)

weil das telegramm nur 4bit nutzdaten enthält
die adresse umfasst 5bit

schau mal hier: http://www.as-interface.co.uk/
da kann man die meisten eckdaten nachlesen


----------



## magmaa (14 Juli 2008)

Hm danke für die antworten aber so ganz hat sich für mich das Rätzel noch nicht gelöst. 
4 bit ist klar für die jeweils 4 Sensoren/Aktoren 0 oder 1
aber wie ist das mit 5 bit für die Adresse?

Achja folgender Zusatz war noch zu der frage 

   Interpretieren Sie folgende Bitfolgen einer ASi-Nachricht 

  0 0 1 0 1 1 1 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 Pause 0 0 1 1 0 0 1


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juli 2008)

ach wir machen hier deine hausaufgaben?


----------



## magmaa (14 Juli 2008)

Nicht ganz ;-)

Aber ist es nicht egal für was man etwas fragt?


----------

